# It's not over yet ...



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It isn't although I have to admit that I didn't believe in the team for quite a while today. They lack pretty much everything right now, but I just don't see them crushing out without even trying for one last - or let's say first - time. 

This team still won 67 games after all. If they don't show any confidence, at least we need to stay a little bit more positive about the Mavs. We NEED to believe in this team until the season is over, we'll have more than enough time to think about changes when it's all said and done. So please show some fan pride and cheer for the Mavs. :cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

~ crickets chirping ~

I guess it's just a matchup problem, but what to put your finger on? Last year, it was the swing player - D Wade, Kobe, etc., so in come George and Buckner. But this whole team is out quickening us...are we tired or really that slow?

After 27 years, I'm not going to quit on 'em, but there's issues.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It's not over..


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

xray said:


> ~ crickets chirping ~
> 
> I guess it's just a matchup problem, but what to put your finger on? Last year, it was the swing player - D Wade, Kobe, etc., so in come George and Buckner. But this whole team is out quickening us...are we tired or really that slow?
> 
> After 27 years, I'm not going to quit on 'em, but there's issues.


avery has been using stupid lineups, putting devean george on davis, that is outright retarded.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

It's not over. We did it last year. You can do it this year. I won't be surprised if the Mavs regroup and win the next 3. I'm still cheering for the Warriors though... for obvious reasons.


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

Dallas better step it up.. And drive to the paint. I got money riding on you guys! :rant:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't worry. I may be down, but I am still a fan.

I'll be there at Game 5 with my loud cheer.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We need some energy... GS sucks on the road and I feel if we can take this game and game 6 we can win the series... It's a small ray of hope, but its there.


I am a Mavs fan, through thick and thin, when our backs are against the wall, what ever it is.. I am a MAVERICK FAN FOR LIVE, not like those other posers...


Who's with me?


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Cheer up guys. Dallas is designed to beat the conventional team. It's a bad match-up.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Its not over yet, I dont believe its over... I think the Mavs can come back, but with Dirk saying that if they lost last night, which they did, its over. That doesnt inspire much confidence in me to believe this team can come back. What the Mavs need tomorrow night is a dominating victory to get their esteem up.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Its not over yet, I dont believe its over... I think the Mavs can come back, but with Dirk saying that if they lost last night, which they did, its over. That doesnt inspire much confidence in me to believe this team can come back. What the Mavs need tomorrow night is a dominating victory to get their esteem up.


when the best player on the team is ready for vacation, were screwed. if he doesnt step up for the next game, its time to start seriously thinkin about a move


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Who's with me?


:yay: Count me in.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> We need some energy... GS sucks on the road and I feel if we can take this game and game 6 we can win the series... It's a small ray of hope, but its there.
> 
> 
> I am a Mavs fan, through thick and thin, when our backs are against the wall, what ever it is.. I am a MAVERICK FAN FOR LIVE, not like those other posers...
> ...


I been watching this team since the days of Jim Spanarkle and Abdul Jeelani. No-one cried harder than me when the Mavs had their infamous 11-71 season. But my support of this team has never waivered, you know I'm with you.:yay:


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> We need some energy... GS sucks on the road and I feel if we can take this game and game 6 we can win the series... It's a small ray of hope, but its there.
> 
> 
> I am a Mavs fan, through thick and thin, when our backs are against the wall, what ever it is.. I am a MAVERICK FAN FOR LIVE, not like those other posers...
> ...


We have been winning on the road lately have to wait and see.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

WarriorFan64 said:


> We have been winning on the road lately have to wait and see.



....and the Mavs aren't a bad home team either, your right, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jabba1 said:


> I been watching this team since the days of Jim Spanarkle and Abdul Jeelani. No-one cried harder than me when the Mavs had their infamous 11-71 season. But my support of this team has never waivered, you know I'm with you.:yay:


Me too; but I always liked the Aguirre-led teams better than the current squads.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I eat, drink (a whole lot), and piss(ed off) a mavs fan....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Only 2 people with me?

Come on...


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey guys, Phoenix did it to the Lakers last year!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Only 2 people with me?
> 
> Come on...


MFFL=Me


I thought you would figure it out from my first post.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Only 2 people with me?
> 
> Come on...


dont know about you but ill be at the game.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zU6O7RpF88c"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zU6O7RpF88c" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> MFFL=Me
> 
> 
> I thought you would figure it out from my first post.


I think he's actually looking for the specific words "I AM WITH YOU" since he kind of skipped over my post stating "I eat, drink and piss a mavs fan." :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zU6O7RpF88c"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zU6O7RpF88c" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Wow... how fitting!

I am debating on whether or not I should paint my face tonight.

:yay: :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wow... how fitting!
> 
> I am debating on whether or not I should paint my face tonight.
> 
> :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay:


If my team is going out, I am going out in a blaze of glory too. lol...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> If my team is going out, I am going out in a blaze of glory too. lol...


Makes you wonder how they're preparing themselves for what could be their swan song.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Makes you wonder how they're preparing themselves for what could be their swan song.


When I spoke with my wife this morning about tonight's game, it was actually quite upsetting considering this may be our last home game of the season.

..... very very tough after such a memorable season.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> When I spoke with my wife this morning about tonight's game, it was actually quite upsetting considering this may be our last home game of the season.
> 
> ..... very very tough after such a memorable season.


I had a similar conversation - no tears though. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I had a similar conversation - no tears though. :biggrin:


lol...

who said anything about tears?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> lol...
> 
> who said anything about tears?


You said "...quite upsetting, and very very tough..."

Of course, that sounds like a bad steakhouse experience, so I understand. But I did cry when I got the check. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> You said "...quite upsetting, and very very tough..."
> 
> Of course, that sounds like a bad steakhouse experience, so I understand. But I did cry when I got the check. :biggrin:


That's why I don't pick up the checks. lol...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

xray said:


> I had a similar conversation - no tears though. :biggrin:


Not gonna lie... I cried after games three and four. Three mostly for obvious reasons


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Not gonna lie... I cried after games three and four. Three mostly for obvious reasons


We'll try to get Baron and Jackson both ejected again to make you feel better tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> We'll try to get Baron and Jackson both ejected again to make you feel better tonight. :biggrin:


Where's my Mbenga!!! I knew we'd miss him...:sadbanana:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> We'll try to get Baron and Jackson both ejected again to make you feel better tonight. :biggrin:


Thanks I'll need it. Or else... :brokenhea :boohoo2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Thanks I'll need it. Or else... :brokenhea :boohoo2:


Or else... I'll send you a pillow to bury your face in. :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Or else... I'll send you a pillow to bury your face in. :lol:


Of course, I don't mean it in the sense of suffocation. :biggrin:







(Like xray, I am too used to legal crap that disclaimers/clarification are necessary after statements)


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Of course, I don't mean it in the sense of suffocation. :biggrin:


That's what I was thinking...WOW. :biggrin: 







edwardcyh said:


> (Like xray, I am too used to legal crap that disclaimers/clarification are necessary after statements)


You are learning well, grasshopper. :cheers:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I feel positive the Mavs can extend the series. The Mavs just need to take it one game at a time. The true test should be game 6.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> I feel positive the Mavs can extend the series. The Mavs just need to take it one game at a time. The true test should be game 6.


I agree, but I've been thinking that since Game 1.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Where's my Mbenga!!! I knew we'd miss him...:sadbanana:


Where is Anthony Johnson ? I think we could really use him now for obvious reasons.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Where is Anthony Johnson ? I think we could really use him now for obvious reasons.


True. Without the 20/20 hindsight, it's difficult to think any differently than we did after our third 12+ game winning streak.

We could do no wrong.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

"The players responds well when our backs are against the wall." That's what AJ loves to say.

Our backs are not only against the wall, the wall has a dented impression of Dallas' outline.

We are IN THE WALLS....


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm not even a Mavs fan and if I had to bet I'd say they still win this series. Its just like last year with the Suns in the first round. They will kick into gear and kick some ***.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

xray said:


> <object height="350" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zU6O7RpF88c" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="350" width="425"></object>


TRUE, START OVER


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey, everyone... We gotta win tonight, its Austin Crosheres birthday. We cant lose on his birthday, that was be a horrible birthday present. lol


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Hey, everyone... We gotta win tonight, its Austin Crosheres birthday. We cant lose on his birthday, that was be a horrible birthday present. lol


AJ might give him a birthday present by giving him a ton of playing time....

:lol:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Umm... I'd like for him to get some playing time after we are up by 30 with 5 minutes let in the game. If its close, he can sit all night for all I care. They didnt have a game on Josh's birthday which is why we are down 3-1.. lol Other wise it would be 2-2


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Cro was brilliant tonight. :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> We'll try to get Baron and Jackson both ejected again to make you feel better tonight. :biggrin:


ummmm..... came pretty close to fulfilling that promise. :biggrin:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Cro was brilliant tonight. :yay:


yea, definately wanted him in and not dirk tonight


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Diop was as good as I've seen him :worthy:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Diop was as good as I've seen him :worthy:


The dude was making steals (slapping balls away) out on the perimeter!! Very quick hands...I'm going to dig through Cleveland's board and see if they miss him. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

xray said:


> I'm going to dig through Cleveland's board and see if they miss him. :biggrin:


The only one I could find:

http://www.basketballforum.com/4536581-post68.html



Pioneer10 said:


> Diop is ****ing everywhere


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The thread on the main board is getting ridiculous. I mean you can hate a team or pull for the underdog, but you need to stay at least somewhat realistic.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> The thread on the main board is getting ridiculous. I mean you can hate a team or pull for the underdog, but you need to stay at least somewhat realistic.


LOL... people love to hate.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... people love to hate.


Yes, but that's just a bit too much.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Doesn't it seem like that the friend:foe ratio is 1:10 in the playoff forum?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Doesn't it seem like that the friend:foe ratio is 1:10 in the playoff forum?


Now that's an understatement :biggrin:


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

croco said:


> The thread on the main board is getting ridiculous. I mean you can hate a team or pull for the underdog, but you need to stay at least somewhat realistic.


That is why if you notice I prefer to post in our forum.

The playoff forum is just full of haters. All they say is blah, blah, blah...


----------

